# CF Usener, New York, No 9076 Brass Lens



## aliceshrum (Jul 11, 2012)

Recently acquired this lens, we know about the purpose of the lens and have seen others VERY similar BUT haven't found out much about the specific name on the lens. Its a little beat up, but otherwise the glass is good and the knob for adjustments works. Is there anything anyone can offer as far as where to find more information on this? Google has been a major disappointment, not sure if this is because of rarity or what. We are just trying to satiate our curiosities.


Markings are "No. 9076, C.F. Usener, New York"






Thanks for your input!


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 11, 2012)

I was curious by your post so I tried to do a little digging. I don't know exactly what you have there, but it seems to be something called a Radial Drive Lens. If you look that up you should be able to find some more information. Usener was someone who made these (I think that much is probably obvious) but beyond that, I couldn't find much on Usener lenses. I hope that gives you something to work with. That's a pretty neat find you have there.


----------



## timor (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi. Maybe you should contact the person bamed on this web page:
Extremely rare New York radial drive lens for sale
Milan Zahorcak. Never less it is a curious Wet Plate Collodion Forum, a good place to ask about this lens.
And here few words:
Petzval radial drive
And another one:
[url]http://www.largeformatphotography.info/forum/archive/index.php/t-12154.html

It looks like the name on the lens might be not of manufacturer, but a equipment dealer, thus no any info in Google.
[/URL]


----------

